# FS: Tivo Premiere Elite



## jbureau (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi All-

I had a great time with my Tivo but a local provider is offering the Arris Home Gateway and I couldn't resist going back to Moxi. 

So my loss is your gain. I have only had this unit for 3 months so its practically new. I have the remote, original cables, manuals, and the packing box, so it is ready to be shipped. I figured I would post this here first for a member since you all were such a great help in figuring the ins and outs of this unit. 

I am asking $400.00 shipped, PayPal only - sorry if this is an inconvenience. 

Thanks- - And please let me know if there are any questions, or if you would like any pictures!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What kind of service? Lifetime or monthly? (makes a difference on how much it's worth)

Dan


----------



## jbureau (Dec 6, 2011)

Oops forgot to mention. It is on a monthly service with no commitment, and I went for the extended 2 year warranty through TiVo.

Thanks for catching that Dan.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

do you still have?


----------



## jbureau (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes I do.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i'm buying it


----------



## jbureau (Dec 6, 2011)

As Ice said its sold but thanks for checking !


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Isn't $399 the price from TiVo now (And with cheaper service?)


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

SullyND said:


> Isn't $399 the price from TiVo now (And with cheaper service?)


still says on tivo.com that it is $499.99.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-03/tivo-premiere-sees-hard-drive-boost-fee-reduction/


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

SullyND said:


> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-03/tivo-premiere-sees-hard-drive-boost-fee-reduction/


sorry, i saw it on cnet.com. tivo hasn't updated its website.


----------

